# IKO Shingle Failures



## BASSP SECRETARY (Mar 18, 2007)

Re-roofed in 1997 with organic armourseal 20-year dual gray shingles. I am trying to sell my house and the home inspector said that the shingles are near the end of their life: curling, discoloring, thinning. The contractor says that IKO has had major problems with these shingles and he does not use them anymore and that IKO does not provide a good warranty response in comparison to other companies. The job cost $4000. What should I expect from IKO, from the roofer who sold these as a better shingle (cost me 23% more than another GAF shingle)? Now I have 2 layers of shingle on the roof, and must remove both to replace the roof. My home is in CT, and my brother, a contractor in NJ for whom I now work, cannot take the time to go to CT, what with running his business and his 5 kids! So what can I expect to pay for this re-roofing? I am trying to sell the house and IKO website says that it will take 60 days to respond to my complaint! I have owned 2 homes since November and want/need to sell ASAP. Our asking price has come down $90,000.00 already, and I can't loose much more. Are there lawsuits against IKO, what is their track record? What can I do?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I would never have used IKO because they flooded the US market with a poor quality at a cheap price to get recognition in the late 80's or early 90's. 

There is no such thing a a higher quality 20 year 3-tab shingle. They were and alway have been junk. 

Google IKO class action lawsuits and see if anything comes up. It probably will.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've installed Iko a few times. Once or twice I was matching existing, doing an addition or repairs. Twice I did their royal victorians. 

I don't really like their shingle. It feels flimsy. Organic shingles in general are pretty much dead except in the very cold areas where it is almost imposible to install fiberglass shingles in the winter time. 

10 years on your shingles. It's not the end of the world. The average for my area is 15 years due to various factors. How long did you expect them to last? 20 years are not a "better" or premium shingle by any stretch of the imagination. In my opinion you put a new roof over an old roof and you got about the most life out of the new shingles as you could expect with any shingle manufacturer due to the very poor (but totally legal) roofing practice your roofer employed. 

Class action lawsuits don't mean much to me. I think every manufacturer has had a class action against them at some point in time. Maybe you can throw your name on an existing class action suit, however it'll probably take years and years for Iko to settle. 

I'm not defending Iko, I just think you are better off crediting the buyer and moving on. Even if Iko gives you something, it will be pro-rated and only the pro-rated value of the materials. Not worth it in my opinion to chase a couple hundred bucks. Either that or tell them "as-is. take it or leave it."

Did the inspector happen to say how much life he thought the roof had left? Is there anything you can do to repair it? Wash the streaks, replace a couple missing and/or curled shingles?


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I've used both Iko and Gaf. To me they seem about the same quality. But fiberglass shingles have less resistance to blow-off - the Iko's are asphalt I believe - and they have much better wind resistance. In either case I buy 25 year Iko 3-tab or 30 year architectural either in Iko or Gaf Timberlines - other than practicing proper installation/prep - what else can be done? If a roof job lasts only 10 years - what can you do? When I paint homes - and follow all my steps for prep - typically the jobs last 7-8 years - and sometimes more - and sometimes it lasts only 6 months. Nothing is a certainty in life, jobs often fail even with the best intentions.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I forgot about 2 Royal Victorian jobs I did about 8-12 years ago. 

I sold them for their "Carriage House" aesthetics, but felt upon actually installing them, that they were way too thin. They both have weathered without any noticeable wear or degradation. 

The primary problem with them, where the reveal sometimes left just a little bit too much of the shadow effect visible, from a street distance viewing parameter, but not noticeable while walking around and looking directly at them. 

Both houses were 12/12 and properly vented with 100 % intake ventilation and 100 % Shingle Vent II ridge ventilation and had continuous rafter insulation baffle vents installed, which promoted their successful longetivity to date.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Agreed, the royal victorians are way to thin. They ripped easier than a 3 tab. They ARE a 20 year 3 tab except with 6 tabs, and the tabs have rounded corners. That's it. That's the only differenc... So why do the royal victorians cost double the price of the three tabs? Does Iko charge by the tab?

I installed my 2 royal victorian jobs 2 years ago so I'll keep ya posted. They were directly next door to each other as well.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

PlainPainter said:


> what else can be done? If a roof job lasts only 10 years - what can you do?


Tearing off the existing roof will certainly increase the chances that the roof will last longer than 10 years. 

Proper ventilation is key to any shingle's longevity.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

IKO no longer makes Royal Vic's and there moving toward all fiberglass. Gaf and Crertanteed are a lot better.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

